# Ski vs Snowboard Jackets



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

Is there a big difference between ski and snowboard jackets?
The wife's lookin to get a jacket for skiing, so I went to the usual outlets I use for snowboard stuff.., and it seems that the ski wear is much more expensive than the board stuff. 

Was just looking at a standard jacket that's not too puffy.... but this spyder, marmott, north face, etc seems like far more than the sessions, burton, 686, etc deals i see on house/evo/clymb/whiskey...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

No reason to not buy snowboard gear for skiing. A lot of the ski gear you mention is def pricey. My GF rocked a 686 jacket for a season skiing and it looked the part. Some of the board brands make gear that doesn't look out of place on skiers for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

element said:


> Is there a big difference between ski and snowboard jackets?
> The wife's lookin to get a jacket for skiing, so I went to the usual outlets I use for snowboard stuff.., and it seems that the ski wear is much more expensive than the board stuff.
> 
> Was just looking at a standard jacket that's not too puffy.... but this spyder, marmott, north face, etc seems like far more than the sessions, burton, 686, etc deals i see on house/evo/clymb/whiskey...




One thing to consider is fit. Now I don't know about men's items but as far as the women's items go the snowboard specific brands have more of a 'juniors' fit while the more "mature" brands like North Face, Marmot etc will fit more like womens clothing. Your wife will know what that means, you don't have to. Just tell her you read that on the internet, you don't want her thinking you shop for womens clothes now do you? 

I have been trying to find a good pair that fits me properly and I had to just break down and shell out the cash for a nice pair of Patagonia pants. All the "snowboard" brand pants fit like skinny jeans. Who the fuck wants to snowboard in shit like that? I have been thru over 5 pairs of snow pants and I am fully in love with the patagucchis! I actually bought two pairs, an insulated pair and a gore tex shell pair. Even on sale they were some serious $$$  I am going to have to eat ramen for the rest of my life but I have pants that fit, finally. 

I am gonna give away all my other pairs!!


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

mixie said:


> One thing to consider is fit. Now I don't know about men's items but as far as the women's items go the snowboard specific brands have more of a 'juniors' fit while the more "mature" brands like North Face, Marmot etc will fit more like womens clothing. Your wife will know what that means, you don't have to. Just tell her you read that on the internet, you don't want her thinking you shop for womens clothes now do you?
> 
> I have been trying to find a good pair that fits me properly and I had to just break down and shell out the cash for a nice pair of Patagonia pants. All the "snowboard" brand pants fit like skinny jeans. Who the fuck wants to snowboard in shit like that? I have been thru over 5 pairs of snow pants and I am fully in love with the patagucchis! I actually bought two pairs, an insulated pair and a gore tex shell pair. Even on sale they were some serious $$$  I am going to have to eat ramen for the rest of my life but I have pants that fit, finally.
> 
> I am gonna give away all my other pairs!!


Thanks for the heads up!
Sounds like for the 2nd paragraph there you're talkin more about pants than jackets maybe? but you've seen fit problems in both tops n bottoms eh?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

element said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> Sounds like for the 2nd paragraph there you're talkin more about pants than jackets maybe? but you've seen fit problems in both tops n bottoms eh?


Yeah I would say the fit issue is similar for pants and jackets but I think jackets are easier over all to fit. 

Again with the snowboard brands the sizing will for more like juniors or odd sized clothing ie I need a L or even Xl where as in say Patagonia or north face I will wear a medium or even small.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I snowboard and my fiancé skis. We are both gear whores so we have a lot of different outerwear over the years. This may be generalizing and just based upon my own observations a little too much but I think a difference between snowboard and ski jackets is design and construction components based upon needs for range of motion related to each activity.

Snowboarding jackets you mentioned tend to be more often than not technical shells designed to allow a broad range of motion used with snowboarding. As such, they don't generally have much bulk added through insulation.

Skiing jackets you mentioned tend to not have to accommodate the same types of range of motions used in snowboarding and therefore have different cuts. As a result, they tend to have more freedom in design to add more insulation, etc., that would not negatively impact a skier's form/function/range of motion. This adds to the cost... generally.

Or maybe they know the target market for snowboard gear is teenagers and ski gear is for their parents who have the money. ;-)


----------



## lilpea (Dec 18, 2011)

I find the womens skiing jackets are more fitted around the waist and the snowboarding jackets tend to be looser, more appropriate to the range of motion. 
I think skiing jackets that nip in at the waist look nicer for us girls, although I do have a Burton boarding jacket as its more practical. Also, I find a boarding jacket is longer, helping to keep snow out of your bum when you slide.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I wear Burton pants and north face jackets cause they fit me best. Whatever fits best, suits the conditions your going to ride and you can afford.... That's what you should get. 

I had a guy on the forum make me a custom technical hoodie that's awesome. I have baught 3-4 for my son since. Mue Apparel Home is his site. Custom fit and it's basically a shell that we wear down to about 15-20+F. Water and windproof.....

As for fits, it's all personal since everyone likes different shit.


----------



## rusellski (Dec 2, 2013)

element said:


> Is there a big difference between ski and snowboard jackets?
> The wife's lookin to get a jacket for skiing, so I went to the usual outlets I use for snowboard stuff.., and it seems that the ski wear is much more expensive than the board stuff.
> 
> Was just looking at a standard jacket that's not too puffy.... but this spyder, marmott, north face, etc seems like far more than the sessions, burton, 686, etc deals i see on house/evo/clymb/whiskey...


I think there is no diffrence between ski and snowboard jackets. both are made for skiing. Last winter i purchased it from online website skigearoutlet and price was very geniun i don't think so ski wear is much expensive.


----------

